# satellite tv



## silliman (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm interested in buying a satellite for our motorhome. I'd appreciate any info about which one to use, ie, directv or dishnet. How is the reception, can you get local programming? What is the cost? 

Does anyone use the dishnet pay as you go?

Thanks for any imput.

Ella


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Ella, I have owned my own satellite dish installation company for 4 years now, and I thoroughly recommend dishnet pay as you go for several reasons; first, the obvious savings, you can call and put it in "rest mode" anytime without being charged extra. Secondly, the dishnet dish is smaller, so it travels easier. Third, I assume you'll be setting this up yourself as you travel so you want something that's easy to "peak in", the dishnet dish is much easier to peak in than the directv ka/ku band multi-sat dish that is standard these days. In most locations throughout the U.S you can recieve locals on the same dish as your regular programming with either dish or direct, but dish is the best deal for campers, it only looks at 2 satellites which are close together, direct looks at up to 5 depending on whether you have high def, which channels, etc. with dish pay as you go, you're looking around $40 a month for a good package, which includes locals, and a bunch of freebies, if you're interested e-mail me and I can e-mail you the current offer, hope this helped, Mark
[email protected]


----------



## zariadawn (Mar 3, 2010)

*Not Sure What to Do*

I am getting ready to be a full time camper this month. Right now I have 4 rooms of service (2 receivers) through Dish Network. I am moving out of my home and into an RV that I will have at a local campground most of the time. I work right across the street from the campground and will probably rarely take the RV other places. What would be the best way to handle my situation with the least amount of money expended? Any help would be appreciated. By the way, I am stuck in a 2-year contract with Dish and have about 18 months to go with that. Thanks!!!


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats on becoming a fulltimer ! your best choice for mounting the dish will be a tripod, which you can probably get locally for around $30, I sell them for $24, but I'm not sure where you are and what shipping would cost from me to you. You probably can get away with one reciever (unless you have a $2million 2 story travel trailer like Will Smith, lol) The problem you might run into is that unlike myself, most techs won't touch an rv job, or if they will they'll charge premium rates telling you that it's not a "standard" install. If I knew how your rv is cabled, I could tell you a lot more, but the use of the dual tuner systems you have relies on diplexers and "backfeeding" the signal. basically though you can eliminate one reciever, save $5 a month and keep your current contract, hope this helps, if I can help you further, just ask


----------

